# windows 8 stuck on welcome screen



## Dilshan (Jun 20, 2014)

My windows 8 laptop won't load from the welcome screen after i have typed in the password. After a long time it takes me to the desktop but i dont see any icons. Please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Right click on the desktop - View - make sure "Show desktop icons" is selected.

Even if the above is a simple fix to the icon issue you have other problems--not only the slowness but Windows 8 defaults to the Start screen on startup. It wasn't until 8.1 that the boot could go directly to the desktop.


----------



## Dilshan (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried it but there was no response i waited for about an hour then the icons appeared everything was really laggy.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggest that you try one or more of the "Refresh" options. Press the Windows Logo key to get to the Start screen and then type "refresh" (w/o the quotes).

If you get it running OK again I suggest you then upgrade to Windows 8.1 plus all the subsequent 8.1 updates.


----------

